# Help and suggestions on modernizing my fireplace



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate to see oak painted. May I suggest you do that part last after you see if the other changes are enough.

The hearth looks like mud set tile. If I am right they should pop right off. New slightly thinner ones can go back on a thin-set base or some of the old mud can be removed by grinding or chipping.

The brick face is a little drab. The veneer can be painted or even replaced.

For the door, I don't know if a high temp grill paint will hold up to the heat of a fire or not. Unless the opening is a custom size, new doors probably would not break the budget. If you don't use the fireplace paint will be fine. De-wax, sand and prime the metal before painting.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I think a paint update would go along way to sprucing up that fireplace


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

1938 home and you want to modernize, Hmm.
No old house would have had a flush hearth like that.
Walls to cover the chimney never would have been tapered.
Hard wood trim around the hearth is not even the same color.
I'd be ripping out that sheetrock, and reframing to make a flat wall, add nailers where you want that TV bracket, prewiring for cable and a duplex outlet using 1/2 tile board then using faux brick.
Then adding a recessed entertainment receptacle.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That fireplace is beautiful. The wood needs to be cleaned well, and
then a good coat of butchers wax. The bricks need to be refreshed and
cleaned as well. The hearth can be removed and a piece of slate for the
hearth would be nice. 

Replace the doors with something more up to date in a bronze finish. 

I would leave the wall over the FP. as is...it's unique. If you are set on
mounting a TV over the FR build a box to the shape of the slanted wall
to mount the TV on so that the TV is flat. You can either make it out
of wood TiVo match the FP, or frame it and Sheetrock it to match the wall.

That FP surround looks like cherry to me. The stain color is lovely.

My daughters home is Victorian, they custom built the home and 
the hearth in the LR FP and master bedroom FP is flush like yours. 
Her LR FP reminds me of yours.


----------



## oRIDDLERo (Jan 30, 2015)

The house is indeed a custom-built home and I actually have the original blueprints from 1938. 

The floor molding in The living room with the fireplace is the same color as the fireplace wood, however because I expanded some of the walls in the living room the floor molding is missing and will need to be replaced or painted because I don't not think I could match the color of the original wood. I guess you're not a fan of painting over the fireplace wood?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

!You're correct, I'm not a fan of painting over wood, in some cases it's ok
to do so. I would not do your FP however. Your custom built house has a lot of character I'm sure...embrace it.
You could always paint the floor molding white, if you can't match it, or you could stain it to match the FP.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

The natural wood is beautiful, but it is not modern. Also, the way that piece of wood under the mantle is cut looks dated. Look at the rounded shoulders and the point in the middle. 

Square off the corners. Hang a trendy brass medalion in front of the point to disguise the shape even further. Paint the wood. 

The bricks have no character at all. Cover them with a tile inlay. It's a small area, so splurge on some wicked awesome tiles.


----------

